# Can you hand draw on a transfer and press it?



## mrtoad (Oct 20, 2006)

I am not sure if there is a way to do this or not but my daughter is having a birthday party soon and I was thinking of having the kids at the party draw on the transfer paper and I could apply with my heat press to t-shirts for them. Is there a way to do this and what kind of markers would I need to purchase?

Thanks!


----------



## jlgill (Mar 17, 2008)

I'm not sure about the markers. 

I know you're going for spontaneity, but perhaps you can scan them once complete, print them, and then press. You could do one kid's shirt while waiting for the others to finish their drawings. 

They could still wear them at the party. 

By the way, that's a pretty good idea. It sounds like the kids would enjoy it.


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

mrtoad said:


> I am not sure if there is a way to do this or not but my daughter is having a birthday party soon and I was thinking of having the kids at the party draw on the transfer paper and I could apply with my heat press to t-shirts for them. Is there a way to do this and what kind of markers would I need to purchase?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi MrToad!

There are a number of ways to achieve this. 

If you want to do this the easy way, opt for Fabric/T-Shirt markers found at craft stores (AC Moore, etc). Get t-shirts to fit the kids and let them draw what they want. See the markers here. No printing, pressing or transfers involved.

Another option, which is more costly but more fancy in design is to buy a Pen Tablet that connects to your computer, have the children each draw the artwork, make edits, save the artwork, print it to t-shirt transfer paper (laser or inkjet, based on your printer type) then press.

Make sure you reverse the image before printing, unless your printer software drivers do this automatically (mine does). Of course, this is more time-consuming to do as well, but it's another option nonetheless.


----------



## mrtoad (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks both. I might do the first option which is scan and print. We are thinking of just having the kids do this and then watch a movie and then eat. I could press them during the movie. 

We were trying to find something fun, interactive and fairly cheap to do. Kids parties can be expensive if you go someplace and with the economy the way it is, we are trying to keep cost down. 

Thanks again for the advice!


----------



## InspiredImp (May 29, 2008)

I once did a project with a Sunday School class where they drew their pictures with special crayons, then I pressed them. That was almost 15 years ago, so I don't know if they still exist. Maybe check the Crayola website. I also seem to recall that the images printed backwards, so remind them no text.


----------



## InspiredImp (May 29, 2008)

I was curious, so I just did a quick search of the Crayola site for you.
Fabric Crayons.. they do exist! They are available at Walmart, Walgreens, Staples, Sam's Club and a dozen other places. Plus can be ordered online. But I'd give these places a call before heading out, because I think it may just be a general list of major suppliers who carry any Crayola product.


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

Someone tried this on here before and it works. You can use anything, even a ballpoint pen. I did it when I was testing transfers. The only thing to remember is that if they write any text, it has to be in reverse.


----------



## Traceyt (Aug 15, 2008)

Crayola used to make fabric crayons-(not sure if they still do)The kids colored them and you ironed on. If they are still available they may come out better with the transfer paper. I got them at A.C. Moore also. Grandma is still wearing the sweats the kids made her a couple years ago.


----------



## transfer fun (Aug 17, 2006)

Ironall dark can be used with markers and then ironed on to a t shirt. Since it is an opaque paper, you do not have to mirror the image.


----------

